# Help identify hermie plants



## Alan wake (Jul 7, 2019)

Hi there everybody, i have my first 2 royal queen critical seeds that are in 8th week seence plantig, should be something like 5/6 week of flowering. I notice something that could be male pollen sacks. They are a lot of them around both of my plants. I will post a pic. What do you think ? These plants become hermie? What should I do at this stage? Thx a lot for the helping.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 7, 2019)

We need way more information and more/better pictures.

However, first, are these autos?  The reason that I am asking this is because if these are grown from seed and are only 8 weeks old, there is NO way that they are 5-6 weeks into flowering.  Plants will not flower until they are sexually mature, regardless of the light.  And this is something that takes 6-8 weeks indoors.

I really can't tell from the pic, but I am thinking that what you are seeing is new growth.  Do you even have alternating nodes?  Do you see any female pistils?


----------



## umbra (Jul 7, 2019)

empty calyx at the base of the stem with pistils is what I see. That would make them female


----------



## Alan wake (Jul 7, 2019)

Hey guys, thx a lot for the quick answer, so they are autos, i sure am so happy now, even if I did take apart almost all the bags that I thought were males. I will put some more pics for you, and hope for you're opinion. thx again guys you are fantastic. PS:  I planted these on 15/5 outdoor and kept them for 4-5 weeks outdoor then got the indoor for curios neighbor reasons . Thx again


----------

